# Bau eines Schwimmteiches und wir hoffen auf eure Techniktipps



## Baden (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo hier ins Forum,
wir sind neu hier, wohnen südlich von Freiburg im Breisgau und haben begonnen einen Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben zu bauen.
Ursprünglich wollten wir mit naturagart bauen, doch inzwischen haben wir davon abgesehen.

Unser Ziel / Wunsch:
ca. 100m3 Schwimmteich mit Stufen und die tiefste Stelle mit etwa 1,35 Meter Wassertiefe
zzgl.ca. 25qm Filtergraben
Am Ende sollte möglichst wenig Aufwand bzw.Reinigungsarbeiten nötig sein.
An den Schwimmteich wird durch eine Mauer abgegrenzt eine etwa 1Meter unter Erdoberfläche liegende Feuerstelle gebaut.

Aktuell haben wir einen "Steinbruch" mit Rheinkiesel...unser Profilfoto.
Der Einstieg / Treppe wird betoniert.

Wir werden Vlies und EPDM Folie verlegen, vielleicht noch panzern...hier sind wir uns noch nicht ganz einig.

Gedanklich wollen wir uns an das System von naturagart halten, also im Boden Vertiefungen (Sedimentfallen) und diese mit 100 /125er Rohren versehen.

Von dort soll das Wasser an das eine Ende des Filtergrabens, durch den Filtergraben durchfließen und am Ende über eine Leitung und einen Quellstein / Wasserfall / Wasserlauf -auch hier haben wir noch nichts entschieden- wieder in den eigentlichen Schwimmteich gelangen.

Bis auf den Vlies und die Folie haben wir noch nichts und sind offen für eure Ideen und auch Erfahrungen.

Viele Grüße aus Baden
Markus & Sandra


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Nachbarn,
willkommen im Forum ihr werdet sehen hier gibt es Antworten die euch helfen


----------



## klabautermann (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo!
Interessant! Ich vermute es kommt eine Scheibe in den Teich um von der Feuerstelle > in < den Teich sehen zu können?...würde ich zumindest versuchen umzusetzen wenn ich denn die Möglichkeit hätte ( tiefe Sitzposition).
Die Geschichte mit den Sedimentfallen und "möglichst wenig Aufwand bzw.Reinigungsarbeiten nötig" kann ich nicht glauben, habe ich aber auch versucht  > sauge ca. alle 4Wochen das Sediment/lockere Flocken die sich am Boden absetzen aus dem Teich, das habe ich mir anders vorgestellt...
Mein kleiner Teich wird in diesem Herbst/Winter wieder umgebaut mit irgendeinem Vorfilter (vor Filtergraben), das wird aber hier ein eigenes Thema zu gegebener Zeit.

Es werden sicherlich noch weitere Kommentare kommen hier im thread, viel Spaß beim bauen!!!

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Throphol (16. Sep. 2020)

Baden schrieb:


> Hallo hier ins Forum,
> wir sind neu hier, wohnen südlich von Freiburg im Breisgau und haben begonnen einen Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben zu bauen.
> Ursprünglich wollten wir mit naturagart bauen, doch inzwischen haben wir davon abgesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> *Sedimentfallen funktionieren nur, wenn das Wasser ständig bewegt wird. Der Filterkreislauf reicht da nicht.*


Hallo Wolf
Hast du Sedimentfallen?
Hast du schon mal eine 1zu1 Umwälzung gehabt und weißt wie sich das Wasser dann bewegt? Bei dir also 85000l/Std

Die Bewegung des Wasser alle paar Stunden durch den Filter sollte immer 24/7 laufen, auch bei Schwimmteichen.
Ich finde Sedimentfallen gut und würde sie auch verbauen.


----------



## Baden (16. Sep. 2020)

Guten Abend, 

@klabautermann 
Die Idee mit der Scheibe ist super, uns aber leider nicht eingefallen
Wir haben es eher einfach mit einer Mauer gelöst.

@Throphol 
Naturagart hat uns gesagt, das wir den Kies einfach verdichten sollen..."das weiß jedes Kind"-Aussage von naturagart...
Da der Rheinkies rund ist keinen Schotteranteil hat...wie wird der Kies verdichtet?
Aufgrund dieser Aussage sind wir ins Zweifeln gekommen über die Kompetenz.
Welche Technik schlägst du uns vor?
Wir sind für alles offen!

Viele Grüße aus Baden


----------



## Throphol (16. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf
> Hast du Sedimentfallen?
> Hast du schon mal eine 1zu1 Umwälzung gehabt und weißt wie sich das Wasser dann bewegt? Bei dir also 85000l/Std
> 
> ...



Hi Norbert,

klar bei 1:1 / Std. Umwälzung ist richtig was los im Wasser; dann geht das, aber wer pumpt diese Menge Wasser? Und warum? Ich pumpe auch 24/7 aber nur alle 10 Std. 1x das Volumen.  Je nach Teichgrund-Topographie geht es ja u.U. gar nicht anders, weil Saugen nicht möglich ist. Wie viel pumpst Du denn eigentlich? Und wie holst Du das Sediment aus den Ecken...

Gruß Wolf  p.s : in meinem Koiteich ist auch kein Sediment und dort reinige ich den Boden nie (1:2 und Fische)


----------



## Geisy (16. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf
Da können wir also festhalten das bei dir alle 10Std Umwälzung zu wenig ist fürs Sediment.
Was meinst du wo es hin müsste wenn dir 1:1 zu viel ist?

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Throphol (16. Sep. 2020)

Baden schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> @klabautermann
> Die Idee mit der Scheibe ist super, uns aber leider nicht eingefallen
> ...




Hallo M+S (Ja hamm wir denn schon Winter?),

ich kann Euch dazu ne Menge sagen (was schlägst Du vor), aber macht Euch erst einmal schlau. Es gibt etliche Möglichkeiten. 
Zum Thema Kies habe ich hier schon mal was geschrieben.  Reinigen kann man damit nicht, weil er sich zusetzt und selbst fast nicht zu reinigen ist. Er soll als Biofilter dienen und Mikroorganismen die Möglichkeit bieten sich dort anzusetzen. Sie sollen das Wasser von Nährstoffen (für Algen) befreien (mineralisieren) und können sogar Bakterien abtöten. 
Dafür braucht man möglichst viel Oberfläche. Kiesel sind rund und haben im Verhältnis zu Ihrem Volumen die geringste Oberfläche. Sie können zudem aus Steinen bestehen, die z.B. Phosphat enthalten, was durch Mikroorganismen oder Pilze zu Orthophosphat wird, das Nährstoff für Algen ist. Sie sind in meinen Augen deshalb völlig ungeeignet.
Man muss die Steine gut auswählen, die man in den Teich wirft! Ich schwöre auf Systeme, die man jederzeit leicht reinigen kann, aber fast nie reinigen muss. Dabei scheiden dann alle großen Filtersysteme aus, denn wer will schon Tonnen von Material herausholen und sauber machen.

Der Rest ist eine Frage von Wasserqualität: für einen Teich mit Pflanzen oder für ein Wasser zum Schwimmen? Ich bin erst ein paar Tage im Forum. Wie zu erwarten war gibt es ein Menge Teilnehmer, die meine "Blaue Lagune"  nicht mögen, weil da zu viel Technik drin ist (was nicht stimmt) - ich setze nur nicht auf die naturnahen Zyklen, weil die in meinen Augen in so Mini-Ökosystemen nicht richtig funktionieren. Man kann das alles auch in viel kleineren Einheiten - dann aber intensiver - stattfinden lassen. Der permanente Eintrag von Staub, Blütenstaub, Blättern etc, führt unweigerlich zu immer mehr Nährstoffen - wenn man sie nicht herausholt. Das wollen alle, haben aber sehr unterschiedliche Vorlieben wie man das am besten macht.  Meine "Sedimentfalle" ist mein Filter und was da mal drin ist kommt nicht zurück in den Teich. 

Alles, was auf dem Boden liegt, ist mehr oder weniger Nährstoff. Wie bekommt man das Material aus der Sedimentfalle, die im Teichgrund ist? sehr feines Zeug, das fast alle Filter durchlassen.  Das ist als wenn Du den Müll in die Tonne tust, die aber offen im Wohnzimmer stehen lässt. Ich bringe den Müll raus - weg. Und allein über dieses Thema kann man hier sehr, sehr viel lesen und sich dann ein eigenes Bild machen. Habe schon vieles probiert - mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Sauberes - wirklich klares Wasser habe ich erst seitdem ich meinen o.g. Grundsätzen folge. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das Wasser besser ist als Leitungswasser. Es hat ein paar Schwebealgen (aber dafür keine Legionellen ). 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Throphol (16. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf
> Da können wir also festhalten das bei dir alle 10Std Umwälzung zu wenig ist fürs Sediment.
> Was meinst du wo es hin müsste wenn dir 1:1 zu viel ist?
> 
> Gruß Norbert




Norbert-- ich habe keine Ahnung. 

Warum dem Zufall seinen Lauf lassen, wenn es kleine Plastik-Gefährte gibt, die das Zeug einfach aufsammeln und fertig?

Man kann vielleicht auch den Staub aus dem Haus bekommen, wenn man bei Wind alle Fenster und Türen öffnet. Wir haben dafür einen Sauger - noch nicht einmal einen Robo.
Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Und wenn der Strom dann aus der PV-Anlage vom Dach kommt, ist doch alles wieder ganz ökologisch. 
Natur ist super, aber an manchen Stellen doch nicht optimal - für unsere Zwecke. Flugzeuge mit Federn z.B. oder Autos mit Beinen oder Boote mit Flossen. Wir konstruieren doch unsere Welt neu. Nicht immer besser, aber es hat auf jeden Fall seinen Grund warum es dann doch etwas anders ist als in der Natur. 

einen ganz lieben Gruß vom sauberen Teichgrund -- Throphol


----------



## Geisy (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo nach Baden

Schaut euch mal hier den Bericht von Kreuzi an der mit Naturagart gebaut hat und hier wegen grünen Wasser sehr teuer Technik verbauen sollte.
Der Chef von Naturagart hat dann hier sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt das es mit sehr einfachen Mitteln ging die Fehler zu beheben. Das hat Kreuzi auf lange sicht geholfen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturagart-schwimmteich-umbauen-help-me.47666/
Also entweder mit Naturagart bauen und sich da bei Problemen helfen lassen (ca. 50000Teiche Erfahrung) oder einen anderen Weg gehen.

Ich habe auch angelehnt an Naturagart gebaut, der Filtergraben war mir aber zuviel Arbeit. Jedes Jahr mehrer Anhänger voll grün zum entsorgen.
Da man da sehr geringe Umwälzraten fährt sind Änderungen im nachhinein dann schwierig.

Um den Dreck aus dem System zu bekommen gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Alle haben höhere Umwälzraten.
Da gibt es die Möglichkeit mit automatisierten Vorfilter (Trommler, EBF) und Biokammer und großen Pumpen.
Benötigt Filterkeller, Abfluß etc.

Dann gibt es als Pumpe den Luftheber, kein Strom im Wasser und sehr sparsam.
Ich habe damit meinen Helixfilter automatisiert.

Bürstenfilter sollen auch gehen bei höheren Wasserverbrauch und Platzbedarf.

usw.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Throphol (17. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo nach Baden
> 
> Schaut euch mal hier den Bericht von Kreuzi an der mit Naturagart gebaut hat und hier wegen grünen Wasser sehr teuer Technik verbauen sollte.
> Der Chef von Naturagart hat dann hier sehr eindrucksvoll gezeigt das es mit sehr einfachen Mitteln ging die Fehler zu beheben. Das hat Kreuzi auf lange sicht geholfen.
> ...


----------



## Geisy (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf

Du hast keine Erfahrung mit meinem Helixfilter. Der braucht kaum Verrohrung.
Mögliche Umwälzung ist bei über 100m³/std mit einer Pumpe und einem Filter.
Meine Pfütze kommt damit deutlich in Bewegung.

Wir sollten in *deinem* Thread vielleicht versuchen deine Probleme zu lösen.
Vliesfilter, Patronenfilter, Siebfilter und dann noch stunden langes absaugen in einem extra Korbfilter sind ein Weg den vielleicht nicht jeder möchte.
Ich denke da ist die Umwälzmenge zu gering und deshalb bleibt bei dir soviel liegen. 

Nach deinem schreiben zu urteilen hast du auch keine Erfahrungen mit Naturagart.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.



Baden schrieb:


> ca. 100m3 Schwimmteich mit Stufen und die tiefste Stelle mit etwa 1,35 Meter Wassertiefe
> zzgl.ca. 25qm Filtergraben


Das klingt nach einem schönen Projekt und einer schönen Größe.



Baden schrieb:


> Am Ende sollte möglichst wenig Aufwand bzw.Reinigungsarbeiten nötig sein.


Wenig Aufwand und wenig Reinigungsarbeiten sind immer schwierig zu definieren, da es hier auch auf die Sichtweise eines jeden Einzelnen ankommt. Dies kann man durch eine Vielzahl von technischen Möglichkeiten durchaus ermöglichen, stellt sich aber die Frage, ob dies so ins Baubudget und später in die monatlichen Kosten passt oder ob man viel technischen Aufwand überhaupt möchte.



Baden schrieb:


> Wir werden Vlies und EPDM Folie verlegen, vielleicht noch panzern...hier sind wir uns noch nicht ganz einig.


EPDM-Folie lässt sich in den seltensten Fällen faltenfrei verlegen, so dass hier die Vermörtelung immer eine adäquate Lösung wäre, um die Falten zu "verstecken". Falten sind durchaus Stellen, wo sich sehr viel Schmutz & Mulm ansammeln kann. Tendenziell würde ich stets zu einer faltenfreien Vor-Ort-Verlegung raten.



Baden schrieb:


> Gedanklich wollen wir uns an das System von naturagart halten, also im Boden Vertiefungen (Sedimentfallen) und diese mit 100 /125er Rohren versehen.


Dies würde ja bedeuten, dass ihr also zuvor Gräben in den Boden arbeitet, dann Vlies und Folie und darin die Rohrleitungen. Um die Gräben wieder zu verschließen, bietet es sich an, das Ganze dann zu vermörteln. Alternativ könnte man auch einfache Bodenabläufe aus dem Koibereich verwenden, welche standardmäßig mit DN 110 angeschlossen werden. Man könnte dies auch mit DN 125 machen, jedoch ist hier etwas Bastelwille gefragt. Ich habe das bei mir umgesetzt und bin zufrieden, ist auch immer noch alles dicht.

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Sedimentfallen von NG aufgebaut sind, meine aber al gelesen zu haben, dass sie eigentlich nur mit DN 50 Schlauch/Rohr angeschlossen werden und eigentlich auch eher gepumpt betrieben werden. Sollte ich mich irren, bitte ich um Info...man lernt nie aus.



Baden schrieb:


> Von dort soll das Wasser an das eine Ende des Filtergrabens, durch den Filtergraben durchfließen und am Ende über eine Leitung und einen Quellstein / Wasserfall / Wasserlauf -auch hier haben wir noch nichts entschieden- wieder in den eigentlichen Schwimmteich gelangen.


Der Filtergraben dient für gewöhnlich der Sedimentierung und dem Absetzen des Schmutzes, daher werden diese meist langsam durchströmt. Zu Bedenken möchte ich geben, dass ihr bei der Teichgröße mehrere Sedimentfallen benötigen werdet und ggf. auch mehrere Skimmer sinnvoll wären.

Dazu sei noch anzumerken, dass die Rohrleitungen mit einem entsprechenden Volumenstrom genutzt werden sollten, damit so wenig wie möglich Schmutz in den Rohren liegen bleibt, gerade weil ihr wenig Aufwand und zusätzliche Reinigung umgehen wollt. Ein mechanischer Vorfilter (recht fein und automatisch) ist sicherlich nichts falsches, wird aber im Bereich Schwimmteich noch nicht so gesehen.

Schaut euch auf jeden Fall die Schwimmteich-Bau-Dokumentationen hier im Forum in Ruhe an. Es gibt hier ein paar Teichbesitzer, welche solch große Teiche haben, viele mit Vermörtelung und diese auch mit wenig Aufwand händeln können. Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Throphol (17. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf
> 
> Du hast keine Erfahrung mit meinem Helixfilter. Der braucht kaum Verrohrung.
> Mögliche Umwälzung ist bei über 100m³/std mit einer Pumpe und einem Filter.
> ...




Hi Norbert,

den Thread von Kreuzi habe ich nicht ganz gelesen (23 Seiten!). Ich habe mich auf die letzte Seite beschränkt. Da sieht es aber gar nicht gut aus mit dem Teich und dem Wasser darin.  Solche "Erfahrungen" möchte ich nicht machen und mache ich nicht, weil meine Erfahrungen ausreichen, um dieses System (siehe auch Kreuzi!) zu beurteilen - mein Urteil kennst Du.  Dein Teich ist vielleicht der Sonderfall. 100cbm/Std. umwälzen ist der Wahnsinn. Auf Deinem Teich sehe ich keine Schatten - also gibt es auch keine großen Bäume. Du weißt wie es bei mir aussieht - ganz anders. Wenn Du jetzt erzählen willst, dass eine Pumpe von 150 Watt und eine mehrstufige Filteranlage einen großen Aufwand für soviel Nadeln und Blätter darstellen, ist das deutlich übertrieben. Diese Nadeln würden bei Deiner Rückspülung wahrscheinlich zu 90 % im Filter bleiben. Die sind nämlich schwerer als Wasser, aber nicht viel. Deine Tauchpumpe müsste lange laufen, um die alle raus zubekommen. Ich habe keine Probleme mit meiner Anlage - würde mich nur gern hier austauschen - habe auch schon eine Idee, aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (17. Sep. 2020)

bei der Suche zu einem ganz anderen Thema habe ich das gefunden:

_Die 15m³ gehören zum Filtergraben und sind da auch richtig, aber du willst es doch nun ändern.
*Es hat doch nur kurz gut funktioniert* und dann war es viel Arbeit.* Ich kenne das *hab auch 300m³ mit Filtergraben.

Um den Dreck von der Oberfläche und dem Boden zu bekommen brauchst du mehr Umwälzung.
Das hilft dir auch bei Wassertrübungen im Frühjahr.
Der *Dreck muß vor dem Filtergraben aus dem System* und dann ist es egal wie schnell der Filtergraben durchströmt wird.
Der *Filtergraben ist dann nur noch Deko* und Biofilter.
_
Das hat Geisy (Norbert) geschrieben, der hier so vehement das Naturgart-System - mit Filtergraben etc. anpreist. Er hat also auch schon festgestellt, dass das System nur eine gewisse Zeit funktioniert und der Graben früher oder später so zugewachsen ist, dass man Tonnen vom Wurzelballen auseinander schneiden und entsorgen muss. (Das war auch das Thema in diesen Thread)

Norbert - was ist los? Das sind doch Deine Worte vor ein paar Jahren. Warum bist Du jetzt wieder auf Wellenlänge mit Deinem Namensvetter? Die Naturgesetze haben sich nicht geändert - da bin ich ganz sicher. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (18. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich habe auch angelehnt an Naturagart gebaut, der Filtergraben war mir aber zuviel Arbeit. Jedes Jahr mehrer Anhänger voll grün zum entsorgen.
> Da man da sehr geringe Umwälzraten fährt sind Änderungen im nachhinein dann schwierig.



Hallo Wolf

Wenn du die Beiträge mal genau ließt und nicht nur die letzten Sätze hättest du festgestellt das ich genau das hier schon geschrieben habe.
Auch Naturagart selber schreibt das der Filtergraben jährlich beschnitten werden muß und ab und zu ausgeräumt. Wo ist nun dein Problem?
So wie ich oben geschrieben habe, habe ich angelehnt an Naturagart gebaut mit entsprechenden Änderungen/Baufehler und deswegen habe ich hier Sandra und Markus empfohlen es entweder mit Naturagart zu machen oder ganz anders.
Das sind wirkliche Erfahrungen und nicht wie du oft schreibst Behauptungen die auf Vermutungen beruhen.
Dem Chef von Naturagart als gelernten Biologen mit der vielen Erfahrung glaube ich bei den Naturgesetzen mehr als dir.
Du bist seit 2Wochen hier im Forum und hast mit wieviel Teichen Langzeiterfahrung?

Für mich hast du viele verschiedene für deine Teichgröße zu kleine Filter gekauft die dann mit zu wenig Umwälzung betrieben werden und mußt deshalb Stundenlang absaugen. Schön für dich das es klappt.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> bei der Suche zu einem ganz anderen Thema habe ich das gefunden:
> 
> _Die 15m³ gehören zum Filtergraben und sind da auch richtig, aber du willst es doch nun ändern.
> *Es hat doch nur kurz gut funktioniert* und dann war es viel Arbeit.* Ich kenne das *hab auch 300m³ mit Filtergraben.
> ...


Warum versuchst du den Norbert zu denunzieren?
Kommst du sonst nicht mit deinen Argumenten weiter?


----------



## Throphol (18. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du den Norbert zu denunzieren?
> Kommst du sonst nicht mit deinen Argumenten weiter?




Hi Rene,

ich will mal konstatieren, dass Du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig bist. Denunzieren ist eine Sache - Zitieren eine andere. Und die Worte von Norbert sind nicht nach 10 Glas Bier am Stammtisch gefallen, sondern man kann sie hier im Forum nachlesen. Möchte wissen was das mit denunzieren zu tun hat.

Tatsache ist, dass alles durcheinander geworfen wird. Der TE bittet hier um unsere Erfahrungen und möchte gute Erfahrungen dann ggf. technisch selbst umsetzten. Und was passiert hier: Es werden Systeme angepriesen, die man mehr oder minder schon selbst ausprobiert hat und sie fallengelassen hat, weil sie nicht funktionieren oder ohne Ende Arbeit machen. Warum hat Norbert das Filtergrabensystem nicht genauso gebaut wie es die "Erfahrung der 50.000Teiche" sagt?  Warum ist er davon abgewichen, obwohl er den Filtergraben schon hatte? Nun wird behauptet, dass in Anlehnung an dieses System gebaut wurde. Tatsache ist aber, dass die einzige Gemeinsamkeit, die übrig geblieben ist, die ist, dass in dem Teich Wasser ist wie in den anderen 50.000 Teichen auch. Da ist doch völlig irreführend. 
Der Teich von Kreuzi: eine Katastrophe - auf jeden Fall kein Schwimmteich. Da schiebt er etwas Sediment in einen Ablauf (Warum überhaupt, wenn das alles so toll von allein abgesaugt wird?) und hat das ganze Wasser trüb. In einer solche Mocke möchte ich nicht schwimmen.

Da muss man sich mindestens zwei Fragen stellen. Was habt Ihr für Ansprüche an Schwimmteich-Wasser?
Warum lasst Ihr Euch von gutem Marketing (keine Frage)  von Herstellern so einlullen, dass Ihr eigene Erfahrungen beiseite schiebt und deren Ideen und Produkte, wider besseren Wissens in den Himmel hebt?  

Ich dachte dieses Forum sei frei von Werbung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Vertreiber von Teichprodukten sich nicht nur in ihren eigenen Foren tummeln, denn in einem privaten Forum kommen positive Äußerungen natürlich viel glaubwürdiger rüber.  Ich bin sicher, dass die Mehrheit die Widersprüche Eurer Aussagen gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

Ich wohne wahrscheinlich sehr nahe bei (bei Lörrach) und habe mit Naturagart gebaut, ihr könnt gerne vorbeischauen, wie das 2 Jahre nach erstem Spatenstich aussieht. Ist allerdings nur 1/5 von eurem Plan.
Wie schon oben ein bisschen angesprochen müsst ihr für Euch die Fragen beantworten:

Sollen doch mal Fische in den Teich (Koi)?
Muss der Teich eher klar wie ein Pool sein, oder stören ein paar Algen nicht?
Mach ich lieber etwas von Hand oder habe ich gerne ein eine vollautomatische Anlage?
(Von Hand heisst Teich fegen oder saugen und einen Filtergraben abernten und leerschaufeln.

Ich würde auch Bodenausläufe/Sedimentfallen empfehlen, die sind nicht nachrüstbar. Dann noch einen Skimmer. So wie ich sehe, buddelt ihr ja schon. Falls ihr mit der Zielsaugtechnik arbeiten wollt. Der Skimmer funktioniert nicht in dem Standard set up, bzw nur, wenn man dann die Bodenabläufe schliesst. Bei mir brauchte der Skimmer 5 bis 10 cm Höhendifferenz zwischen Filtergraben und Teich. Also die Uferterasse tiefer machen, als in den Anleitungen. Ausserdem den Einlauf nicht in gerader Linie in den Filtergraben, dann wird die Strömung zu schnell. Die beiden Sachen legt ihr jetzt schon fest. Alternativ finde ich die Idee von Samorai interessant in den Filtergraben eine Zwischenebene einzuziehen. Interessante Teichdoku für dich wäre noch von  4711Lima. So wie ich es verstanden habe pflegt er seinen Filtergraben wie das bei Naturagart steht, könnte also sein, das er sagen kann wie viel Aufwand das ist.
Die Meinungen, das man nur mit viel Filtertechnik einen Teich klar bekommt habt ihr ja schon. Da gibt es noch ein paar, die gut beraten können, was ihr braucht.

Ich glaub bei deinem Kiess geht es um den unter und nicht im Teich, du benötigst eine breite Grössenverteilung, um das stabil zu verdichten, dann müsste es auch mit dem runden Rheinkiess gehen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob Sand drüberschaufeln reicht, vielleicht ist ja jemand vom Bau hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## klabautermann (18. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Hi Rene,
> 
> ich will mal konstatieren, dass Du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig bist. Denunzieren ist eine Sache - Zitieren eine andere. Und die Worte von Norbert sind nicht nach 10 Glas Bier am Stammtisch gefallen, sondern man kann sie hier im Forum nachlesen. Möchte wissen was das mit denunzieren zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Gibt´s  eine Möglichkeit dass man so einen Käse nicht lesen muss, "ignore" Funktion ö.ä.?...bin noch nicht so firm...Sachen gibt´s...* hab´s gefunden!

@ Trophol: Bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass das hier das richtige Forum für dich ist?...denk mal ne viertel Stunde drüber nach, schaffst du schon!(Zitat Fritz Eckenga)


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2020)

Ich mische mich mal hier ein und sage ihr seid alle Dumpfbacken. 

Das NG Prinzip ist nicht schlecht aber macht nach Jahren viel Arbeit. 
Und wenn der Pflanzgraben so richtig voll ist duengt er wiederum den Teich. 
Eine Verbesserung ist den Pflanzgraben zweiteilig zu bauen unten kann sich das Sediment absetzen und oben sitzen die Pflanzen drauf. Die Trennung gebaut wie eine Holz Terrasse mit 2cm Abstand.
Absaugung vom Mulm entweder durch 2 bis 3 BA oder von oben mittels 40 ger KG Rohr und Schlammsauger. 
Man kann ein Systems verbessern oder man kann sich darüber streiten. 
Mit Sicherheit ist die Verbesserung effektiver.


----------



## Baden (19. Sep. 2020)

Guten Morgen,
vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Denkanstöße.
Hier noch ein paar Antworten:
Klares Wasser wäre schön, aber wir bauen einen Teich und keinen Pool.
Wir hoffen, dass die Reinigungsarbeiten auch im Alter gut und ohne fremde Hilfe zu schaffen sind.
Über geringe Kosten freuen wir uns, egal ob beim Bau oder im Unterhalt ;-)  eine Filteranlage für 10.000,00 EUR wäre definitiv zu teuer für uns.
@Rhz69
Du hast es korrekt erfasst, es geht um den Kies unter der Plane.
@samorai
Wie genau meinst du die Zweiteilung des Filtergrabens? 
Viele Grüße aus Baden


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Sep. 2020)

Ich bin zwar gerade auf Urlaub aber wenn ich schon erwähnt werde
 
meld ich mich trotzdem mal
Wenn Du nach NG bauen willst, dann meine ich hast Du mit Deinem Kies nicht so ein großes Problem. Das Vlies was unter der Folie ist fängt viel ab. Wir hatten das an allen Kanten verschweißt, vor allem auch deshalb, weil wir Sorge hatten dass bei der langen Bauzeit Wolkenbrüche den Untergrund wegspülen, usw,. Am Ende war alles gut. Beachte bitte, dass NG meiner Meinung nach keine Telefonseelsorge für alle Fragen ist, z.B. Kies bei Dir zu Hause. Die verkaufen dort Teichprodukte und machen einen guten Support. Ich hab alles mit NG gemacht und es gab Situationen, da bin ich in meinem Loch gestanden und hab erst mal zum Telefon gegriffen. Da war immer  wer zur Verfügung. Mehr braucht man nicht. Du kannst auch was bei Amazon kaufen und wenn Du Fragen hast dort anrufen Ist selbsterklärend

Ansonsten finde ich die Beiträge wie so häufig völlig entgleist weil derjenige der Hilfe sucht etwas in den Hintergrund gerät und Ihm auch nicht geholfen wird. Viele verschiedene Ideen und alles beantwortet nicht die Fragen.

Was nun den Teichbau selbst betrifft, da wäre wirklich eine klare Fragestellung hilfreich. Wenn Du mit NG bauen möchtest mach so wie die sagen. Willst Du was anderes bauen, dann such Dir was aus und stell da die Fragen. Dem Geisy sein Gerät oder Luftheber mit TF oder sonst was. Das alles solltest Du machen bevor Du lange weiterbaust. Vergiss bitte nicht, Du machst ein Bauwerk, da macht man ein bisschen einen Plan und setzt das dann um. Wenn die Folie drin ist brauchst Du nicht mehr lange herumlametieren.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Bade


Baden schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du die Zweiteilung des Filtergrabens?



Zweiteilig heißt ca 70 cm tief, auf 35 cm Bretter einlegen oder 15 ner Rasenborde. 
Der Einlauf wird unter die Bretter /Borde eingeführt, Auslauf ist oben, da er in vielen Fällen ein Überlauf in den Teich ist.
Die großen Pflanzkoerbe sind 30 cm hoch. 
Als Substrat nimmt man Lavasteine oder Faust große Steine. 
Der Mulm bleibt hierbei nicht in den Pflanzen hängen. 
Die Absaugung vom Mulm ist dir überlassen, entweder ein BA oder mit Hilfe von 40 ger HT Rohr senkrecht eingelassen kann man einen Schlammsauger aufstecken. 
Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und ich kenne deinen Teich nicht aber nach 5m Länge und 1m Breite sollte das Wasser klar und Wasser Werte im grünen Bereich sein.


----------

